# The SBHonline Community Daily > Music >  >  Clapton/Crossroads at MSG last Friday....

## NYCFred

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/04/15/ar...dayspaper&_r=0

Some of, if not the best live music I've ever heard in my life. Great seats, immed to the left of the stage...(note: Immediately on top of the ladies room. Can it get any better?)

Went from 7:30....we were a bit late, entered to find Eric + friends playing acoustic.

Dan Akroyd MC'd. Perfect choice

Booker T and the MGs....Steve Cropper, the drummer, donald "duck" Dunn...amazing. 

(LS was up and shakin it like a Broooooce concert by then....)


John Mayer..who I've never had time for.....is a smokin blues guitar player....he came out, was joined by Keith Urban...and they tore the place down...did "Don't Bring me Down" and would have had John Lennon in tears it was SOOO good. Both those guys can wail when need be...

Never heard Keb Mo play electric before. Excellent.  Robert cray also..Alvin Lee. 

Our nite the Allman Bros band came out with the singer and guitarist from Los Lobos...then Clapton joined in to close the show. Wow

Just about 5 hours of music, and not a dud in the bunch. 

BB King is as charming and versatile as ever...Buddy Guy loud, clean and good. Buddy brought out a FOURTEEN YEAR OLD kid who could and did hold his own with any guitarist on stage that nite.

What was great was that none of these guys seemed to be stretching...there were a LOT of good musicians onstage at various times, and they all played at such a high level to me...but normal for them....just breathtaking...

Sorry we missed Sat nite with Robby robertson and Keith Richards...(Went to see Pinetop Perkins at a tiny little
blues bar...now a starbucks...on 8th ave and 13th st many moons ago and Keith dropped in for a set...V cool....)

I don't know how many more shows they're doing.....google it...but if the crew, whoever it may be, comes to your area it's a must see. 
Don't know how much longer Buddy, BB etc are gonna be around, and the level of musicianship Friday nite was almost indescribable. 
If you like blues, R+B and guitars, GO!

----------


## MIke R

uh Fred.....Alvin Lee is dead..

but wow what a line up

love love love Buddy Guy
and yes John  Mayer is an awesome blues guitarist..he has a double album out with most of it  his blues stuff

----------


## NYCFred

*ALBERT* Lee.....LOL/ sorry

----------


## MIke R

thats what I thought....but sounds lime an amazing show

----------

